# Not your usual 5g Tank



## MGDBetta (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello Betta mates! New guy here trying to expand my current gathered knowledge. 
I've been reading numerous articles on everything I can about fish keeping for a while now and I finally hopped in pool.

This is my first tank so I'm starting small to see how it goes.

Since is a 5g and it's planted and has a beautiful center pieces, that volume is not correct anymore. It's a top fin rimless internal filter system that had a weir taking up just about 1/3 of the tank,
so I completely redesigned it.

This 5g is now hooked up to a 10g sump that has a 10 stage trickle tower.

[ Water spreader ]
[ Coarse sponge ]
[ Blue filter pad. ]
[ Polish filter pad]
[ Trickle bioScrubs]
[ Same ^ ] 
[ Same ^ ]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Sump Water Line
[ submerged bio media ]
[ Same ^ ]
[ Same ^ ]

Now many will consider this an overkill but I figured I can use this if I upsize tanks in the future. Plus it adds more water volume, easier to maintain, etc.

I will not be using Co2 since I want to keep things simple yet affective.

Plants: Amazon sword, Anubias Nana, Cryptocoryne Undulata, Mini Dwarf Hairgrass, S. Repens, Windelov Java Fern

So far for livestock, just 2 Nerite snails.

Now I can't figure out what can be a good mix with out the over load.

I obviously cannot have schooling types. I need help in deciding what others are comparable with a Betta(Main Fish) that are good as an individual.
There's a lot but most I see are schooling and suggestions are for larger tanks and those have a 5 gallon, only have the filtration that came with their tank so they are limited. I feel like I have more of a leeway if anything happens but i can be wrong. I also have a quarantine tank currently running.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

In a 5G there's not much you can do. At best, some shrimp, which could be eaten. You could take a chance with a Pea Puffer, but they're super aggressive/will rip a betta's fins/harass the Nerites. You could *maybe* do a small (6-8) school of Pygmy Corydoras or the like, not sure.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

While my personal preference tends to be a 10 gallon tank for even smaller shoaling species, you could do a group of Boraras brigittae. I have seen many hobbyists keeping these fish successfully in a 5 gallon aquarium. Success would of course depend on how tolerant your betta was towards other fish. 

I did notice that your tank appears to be uncovered. My concern would be that any fish you added to the tank would eventually find its way out onto the floor, particularly if the betta was chasing fish around or acting aggressively towards them.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> While my personal preference tends to be a 10 gallon tank for even smaller shoaling species, you could do a group of Boraras brigittae. I have seen many hobbyists keeping these fish successfully in a 5 gallon aquarium. Success would of course depend on how tolerant your betta was towards other fish.
> 
> I did notice that your tank appears to be uncovered. My concern would be that any fish you added to the tank would eventually find its way out onto the floor, particularly if the betta was chasing fish around or acting aggressively towards them.


Some people say theirs never jump, but I tell you Boraras Brigittae are known jumpers. It's my own experience and my LFS owner who sells Brigettae confirmed it. You should lower the water line or have a lid. Floating plants wouldn't stop them jumping out.


----------



## MGDBetta (Jan 22, 2018)

ThatFishThough said:


> In a 5G there's not much you can do. At best, some shrimp, which could be eaten. You could take a chance with a Pea Puffer, but they're super aggressive/will rip a betta's fins/harass the Nerites. You could *maybe* do a small (6-8) school of Pygmy Corydoras or the like, not sure.


Yeah I'm not getting a puffer, way too aggressive and it's kinda tight for a school of Cory's.



LittleBettaFish said:


> While my personal preference tends to be a 10 gallon tank for even smaller shoaling species, you could do a group of Boraras brigittae. I have seen many hobbyists keeping these fish successfully in a 5 gallon aquarium. Success would of course depend on how tolerant your betta was towards other fish.
> 
> I did notice that your tank appears to be uncovered. My concern would be that any fish you added to the tank would eventually find its way out onto the floor, particularly if the betta was chasing fish around or acting aggressively towards them.





ryry2012 said:


> LittleBettaFish said:
> 
> 
> > While my personal preference tends to be a 10 gallon tank for even smaller shoaling species, you could do a group of Boraras brigittae. I have seen many hobbyists keeping these fish successfully in a 5 gallon aquarium. Success would of course depend on how tolerant your betta was towards other fish.
> ...


Oh I do have a full lid, it was just off during the picture. I was considering some shrimp, like 4 of them if 1-2 don't make it. What about a Otocinclus? Maybe some (not so vibrant) guppies or minnows?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Although many hobbyists do keep them singly and in smaller aquariums, Otocinclus are actually a shoaling species that does best in groups of six or more individuals. They are also surprisingly active fish, so I personally don't think a five gallon tank offers them adequate space to exhibit natural behaviour. 

If by 'Minnows' you mean White Cloud Mountain Minnows, they would also be too active for a tank of this size. 

Rather than guppies, perhaps some male Endlers would be a better choice being that they don't grow as large.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ah, I see. My rimless has pieces to plastic wrap as a lid. 

I wouldn't go for shrimp. They will likely end up being betta's yummy snack. If the betta eats one, he will finish the rest.


----------



## MGDBetta (Jan 22, 2018)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Although many hobbyists do keep them singly and in smaller aquariums, Otocinclus are actually a shoaling species that does best in groups of six or more individuals. They are also surprisingly active fish, so I don't personally think a five gallon tank offers them adequate space to exhibit natural behaviour.
> 
> If by 'Minnows' you mean White Cloud Mountain Minnows, they would also be too active for a tank of this size.
> 
> Rather than guppies, perhaps some male Endlers would be a better choice being that they don't grow as large.


Interesting pick, wouldn't those colors instigate the betta? I'm planning on having all these others fishes in first before introducing the betta to eliminate territorial aggression(hopefully).


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I personally believe that a betta is either tolerant of living in close proximity with other fish, or is not. I personally don't think the colour of the other fish, or even things like the size of its fins, is as important as some make out. I think what matters more is the activity level, and behaviour of the other fish. For example, some species are boisterious and prone to nipping, so they may harass a betta and nip at its fins. Some species spend all day darting around the tank, and some bettas may become stressed by such a frenetic level of activity. 

I've always though that the fish that do best alongside bettas, are those that are relatively peaceful and mind their own business. 

I will say that I've only had one betta based community tank, so what I've written is based purely on personal opinion.


----------



## MGDBetta (Jan 22, 2018)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I personally believe that a betta is either tolerant of living in close proximity with other fish, or is not. I personally don't think the colour of the other fish, or even things like the size of its fins, is as important as some make out. I think what matters more is the activity level, and behaviour of the other fish. For example, some species are boisterious and prone to nipping, so they may harass a betta and nip at its fins. Some species spend all day darting around the tank, and some bettas may become stressed by such a frenetic level of activity.
> 
> I've always though that the fish that do best alongside bettas, are those that are relatively peaceful and mind their own business.
> 
> I will say that I've only had one betta based community tank, so what I've written is based purely on personal opinion.


I appreciate your personal input. That's what I'm trying to find something that are peaceful and mind their own that could live Well on their own without like partners and stuff so so they don't feel lonely. Same thing goes for the betta I was just considering options so he wouldn't be the only one in there. I really want to avoid anything that wants to nitpick at fins so if my options are very slim then so be it. I'm still learning all the species types so if there's any other options that I'm sure I'm unaware of, please let us all know!

The betta I'm getting it's a black lace crown tail and he's 4 and a half months old.


----------



## MGDBetta (Jan 22, 2018)

ryry2012 said:


> Ah, I see. My rimless has pieces to plastic wrap as a lid.
> 
> I wouldn't go for shrimp. They will likely end up being betta's yummy snack. If the betta eats one, he will finish the rest.


That's my fear about it too. I'm going to try the method of having everything in first and settled before the betta so when he goes in he won't give that territorial aggression. Hopefully and theoretically.


----------



## imadognut (Nov 27, 2017)

The only thing I tried with my betta in a 5.5gal was some ghost shrimp ( he killed them) and 3 platys. He seemed to get along well with the platys for a few days and then he just was constantly harassing them, stressing him and them big time. I took them back to fish store and now all he has is a mystery snail which works out well.

I would also suggest that you get a lot more plants, cover before trying anything.

Good luck and your guy is beautiful!


----------



## MGDBetta (Jan 22, 2018)

imadognut said:


> The only thing I tried with my betta in a 5.5gal was some ghost shrimp ( he killed them) and 3 platys. He seemed to get along well with the platys for a few days and then he just was constantly harassing them, stressing him and them big time. I took them back to fish store and now all he has is a mystery snail which works out well.
> 
> I would also suggest that you get a lot more plants, cover before trying anything.
> 
> Good luck and your guy is beautiful!


Yes he is! And Thanks! I didn't add more plants, thinking long term that these will fill in the 5g nicely with out it looking too cluttered but again, I can be wrong. 

So far my combinations are:
1 Betta+2 snails+1-3shrimps

1 Betta+2 snails+ 1 very small pleco

I'm aware the lengths Plecos can get so I'm guessing maybe have one and when it gets big enough, trade it in for a new small one?
The issue with that idea is the LFS in my area. Mostly is chained and those that are local, are focused on the salty side and they are extremely limited on fresh water stuffs. I've visited most of them and not much luck.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

In the current set-up I wouldn't add any other fish or shrimp. Such sparsity of cover will lead to stress, weakened immune systems and deaths which, unfortunately, will be laid at the fins of the Betta.

Work on packing the tank with plants, make sure it is cycled and at least six weeks past cycling before adding any tank mates...especially shrimp. Without a mature tank and lots of plants the shrimp will stress and die and if you add other fish your Betta will stress over a lack of a "peaceful" corner. You can also overload a newly-cycled tank with too much bioload and Plecos poop A LOT. Between them and the snails you'll need to do more water changes than normal in a filtered five gallon.

I have eight Betta-based community tanks and have had them for 40 years. The above is what has made my communities successful. Oh, and I have a back-up plan should the Betta prefer to live alone.


----------

